# MK1 1.8t swap AEB



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

Has anyone ran the AC & the power steering on a AEB swap on a MK1? Just trying to figure out if there is an clearance issue. I will be running the 2.0 ABA accessories. Please don't tell me that there is a search button. Nobody covers specifics about stuff like this or they don't run one or the other. Any info besides sarcasm will be appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

it's tight..really tight, it's easier with the AWP due to the internal waterpump. belt changing is a pita with both.


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey Chris, thanks for the reply. I got a ton of q's for you. I'll have to give you a ring.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

rojah

we did my buddies cabby with an AEB and kept the access and it was nightmare tight, had to do some things, did another buddies jetta coupe with an AWP fits much nicer, still tight though.

that external waterpump is a PITA with the 1.8t setup


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

for the serp conversion/keeping a/c but losing power steering: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-to-one-serpentine-belt-(alt-and-water-only) 

his stuff on the swap: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4349470-Blue-gets-the-20vT.-Daily-driver-A-C-300hp. 

jason is an awesome dude and has a TON of knowledge..give him a pm :] let him know i sent you his way


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

another AEB guy, his swap was very well done as well. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4024114-AEB-in-an-83....


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Chris


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

Got it to fit, with a good triming of the front crossmember. Need some1 to weld it up now. LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i got a welder:beer:


----------

